
Show HN: 1200-piece, 4K-resolution jigsaw puzzle for Android tablets - benologist
http://www.amazon.com/PuzzleBoss-Deluxe-Jigsaw-Puzzles/dp/B01BIL9JRY/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1454782220&sr=1-1
======
Tempest1981
TL;DR: This is about "Amazon Underground", which sounds like an attempt to
undercut Google Play, and shift transactions to Amazon. Looks like it's been
around since August 2015.

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/11/10/amazon-underground-
tri...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/11/10/amazon-underground-triples-
library-games-take-google-apple/)

------
dan-silver
If it's for android tablets, why not publish in the Play store?

~~~
benologist
It is on Play but it's $5 vs free on Underground -

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.puzzleboss...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.puzzleboss.jigsaw1200.Deluxe.google)

